# A Little frustrated



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm starting to feel like I'm never going to the "right" levels. I was "hypo" for so long and now it seems that I have swung the other direction.

About 8 weeks ago my doctor switched me from synthroid 137 to westroid, 3 grains. Reason behind the switch was my TSH was not coming down as much as he wanted, my T3 was not converting well, and honestly I just didn't like the way synthroid made me feel.

In many ways I really like the Westroid a lot better. I don't ache anymore, I'm not depressed, I'm not as tired. However, now I seem to have pretty much non stop ringing in my ears. I'm itchy, especially at night. I'm not sleeping. But I have lost 10lbs

I'm assuming he will have me lower my dosage after he reviews my labs. But I'm open to any other suggestions out there too

free T4 0.80, range (.82-1.77)
free T3 3.2, range (2.0-4.4)
TSH .019, range (.450-4.5)

I'll take hyper over hypo any day of the week, but if my ears don't stop ringing soon, I'm going to lose my mind!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Careful what you wish for. True HYPER is noooooo fun. I take Westhroid too and love it, but I only take 3/4 a grain. The ear ringing will go away - at least it did for me.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree with sjmjuly, hyper suuuucks! I'll take hypo over hyper any day of the week.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Definitely agreed!!!

The ear ringing for me came with the thyroid disorders, well before I was treated. It will either go away or you'll get used to it. I've learned to leave a radio on, or something that will produce white noise, to mask it. Some days are better than others, just like the rest of me.  Try zinc and B complex supplements for relief.


----------



## pomee (Aug 27, 2013)

I had no idea the ear ringing was part of thyroid. Apparently neither did my endo  ... they sent me for several hearing tests. Good to know now.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

pomee, it's not all that common, but many of us have the ear ringing, too. My first endo sent me to an ear doctor who performed every hearing test known to man (including an MRI!) and couldn't find a single thing wrong with my ears. He diagnosed me with tinnitus and I learned to live with it.

Flash forward to 10/10/13 when I had my thyroid removed and within 2 days the ringing had stopped. I have no idea if it's gone permanently or if it will come back, but I'm enjoying the quiet for now!


----------

